# Where do you store your wooden matches?



## Jan Sears (Jun 7, 2002)

Where do you folks usually store your wooden matches? We had an antique metal coffee can at home that my Dad kept our matches stored in. It was water proof & safe place. Kept in a high up cupboard.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I have matches stored in a bunch of places. I keep forgetting where I put them  so I have to buy more and then promptly store them somewhere "safe" and...you get the picture.

anyway. From longtime camping, I've always stored a bundle of short wooden matches (and a striker) in a film canister. As to the main matches, there's a cast iron decorative match thingie on the wall. And the boxes of matches are in a waterproof metal tea canister in a cupboard.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Next to the woodstove and fireplace.


----------



## MelissaW (Jun 18, 2003)

I keep two big boxes of wooden kitchen matches in the kitchen (logically!  ). They've been there for 14 years, and if I moved them, I'd never remember where they were in an emergency. We have a fancy metal match holder hanging on the wall, but there is never any room for matches in it, as my husband stuffs his cell phone in there the minute he walks in the door.


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

I keep 'em in the box, one on the hearth of the woodstove, and one a cupboard in the kitchen. I guess I don't worry about them being "waterproof" inside the house.


----------



## wwubben (Oct 13, 2004)

If mice chew on your matches you could have a fire.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Most I store in glass jars, the one box that I do use somewhat regularly are just in their box in the kitchen.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

one box over the woodstove on the mantle and one in the kitchen....the rest get put up in a cabinet.


----------



## Jan Sears (Jun 7, 2002)

Thanks all. WIHH I think you have enough matches to last you for a long time LOL!!


----------



## LagoVistaFarm (Mar 2, 2006)

To get real picky. Don't use glass. If they explode x-ray machines have a hard time finding the glass shrapnel.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

when we can find them, an antique oatmeal can in the pie pantry! lee valley has swedish fire steel that i am thinking of getting for the survival kits instead.


----------



## mwhit (Jun 8, 2006)

I keep them in a glass jar. My kids call it the 'fart jar' because it stinks when you open it...

Michelle


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Ours are in a little vintage looking John Deere match holder hanging on the wall in the kitchen.


----------



## annethcz (Sep 25, 2004)

In a high cupboard in the kitchen.


----------

